# UK Passport Renewal



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Where can I get this done...local to me please...TIA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Eamon said:


> Where can I get this done...local to me please...TIA


madrid

Passports


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Eamon said:


> Where can I get this done...local to me please...TIA


Only the British Embassy in Madrid can process them unfortunately, and you have to pay for their courier service. There is an office in Malaga but they don't do passport renewals.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Where can I get this done...local to me please...TIA


I've heard theres a place called "woodies" in Fuengirola that sends them away and makes sure everything is done correctly - I dont know anymore than that

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I recently spoke to the Consulate in Barca regards renewal of my passport, they informed me they now send them back to the UK for processing, however, if you need get back to the UK urgently they will issue you with a temp passport (piece of paper) which will allow you to leave Spain after which you will have to get a new passport in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I recently spoke to the Consulate in Barca regards renewal of my passport, they informed me they now send them back to the UK for processing, however, if you need get back to the UK urgently they will issue you with a temp passport (piece of paper) which will allow you to leave Spain after which you will have to get a new passport in the UK.


are you sure??

we all renewed ours last year & they were done in Madrid - you can go there in person if you want

I had to get an emergency two trip (out & back again) passport from Alicante last year

it was as I remember the old one year passports - same as a real 10 year one, but just card


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> are you sure??
> 
> we all renewed ours last year & they were done in Madrid - you can go there in person if you want
> 
> ...


It was what I was told, but it could be wrong, unfortunately you cannot always get reliable info, even from those who are supposed to know. 

I believe, (and again this could be wrong) that things all changed recently, I do know that a renewed passports will set you back around 160 euros for a 30 page and 180 for a 40 page effort. which to my mind is blooming extortionate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> It was what I was told, but it could be wrong, unfortunately you cannot always get reliable info, even from those who are supposed to know.
> 
> I believe, (and again this could be wrong) that things all changed recently, I do know that a renewed passports will set you back around 160 euros for a 30 page and 180 for a 40 page effort. which to my mind is blooming extortionate.


have a look at the link in post 2

that is the official UKinSpain Consulate website


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> It was what I was told, but it could be wrong, unfortunately you cannot always get reliable info, even from those who are supposed to know.
> 
> I believe, (and again this could be wrong) that things all changed recently, I do know that a renewed passports will set you back around 160 euros for a 30 page and 180 for a 40 page effort. which to my mind is blooming extortionate.


You´re right - as of this month all overseas passport applications are handled by a single agency in the UK. You still have to send the application to Madrid though.

http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/passports/

How to apply from Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You´re right - as of this month all overseas passport applications are handled by a single agency in the UK. You still have to send the application to Madrid though.
> 
> Passports
> 
> How to apply from Spain


so that will take longer??

although apart from that I dare say it won't actually affect us

my info was only 13 days out of date though:clap2:

it's all explained here http://centralcontent.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/central-content-pdfs/5619320/Changes_tverseas_Passport_Service.pdf


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> so that will take longer??
> 
> although apart from that I dare say it won't actually affect us
> 
> ...


I hope not. I am just about to renew my and my son's. But it seems that it isnt any cheaper any more to go back there and do it, unless you are there for a while and have a UK address.


----------



## SmokeyBeagle (Apr 13, 2011)

*Only trying to help with the limited options available!*

Passport renewal.:clap2:

As I was in Netherlands ( Benelux region) at the time of my aplication “Paris” was my venue to renew my passports. As I understand it ( since last year), they are all collected and sent off somewhere……, I think in Ireland…. to be renewed etc, etc!? LOL! .My son ( NL/UK passport) needed a UK passport renewal as he had lost his…..(July. applied for) he had “lost” his passport but I had images of old passport and sent them with renewal/ application form etc to my location which was Paris, within 12 days he had new full passport, absolutely no probs whatsoever!

You need to look at The website which you yourself will now have to find in google as I AM NOT ALLOWED TO POST IT HERE!!!(crap ! how stupid can you get ?) so type into google, "passport renewal, madrid" (Spain)... ( can't post URL's here which is soooooo stupid!) and follow what you find on given site to the “t” you should have no problems at all. Unless you are a really dodgy person LOL!, 

Do make sure that when you send your passport etc with whatever certs /or copies necessary you need to send?!) that you do it with the post office legitimately, registered and signed for !

All appropriate forms for renewal you can download , fill in and print out to send off with your passport and payment. 

I was quite horrified when faced with all this initially, but it was a doddle and worked really very well indeed!

Good luck!:confused2:

SB


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I hope not. I am just about to renew my and my son's. But it seems that it isnt any cheaper any more to go back there and do it, unless you are there for a while and have a UK address.


they do say they aim to turn them around in 4 weeks, though, just as if you were applying in the UK

last year, ours were back in less than 2 weeks

it will be interesting to see what effects it has


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I have found that for the most part the Consulate website is a little vague on what to do if your passport has run out, stolen, no probs, lost, no probs, but just plain run out, well it took a phone call to sort it, they referred me to a different site within theirs where I could find the necessary info.

It's typical of me, missing the boat by a couple of months, this malarkey of having to send it to Barca, who send it to Madrid who send it somewhere else is just plain stoooopid, but then when did bureaucracy ever make sense?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> they do say they aim to turn them around in 4 weeks, though, just as if you were applying in the UK
> 
> last year, ours were back in less than 2 weeks
> 
> it will be interesting to see what effects it has


I was told on the phone it'd be more like 6 weeks.

Thing is, how on earth do you get one of these biometric passports if everything is sent off to some unknown hole in the back of beyond? Or have they been scrapped these days in an effort to cut back on cost?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I was told on the phone it'd be more like 6 weeks.
> 
> Thing is, how on earth do you get one of these biometric passports if everything is sent off to some unknown hole in the back of beyond? Or have they been scrapped these days in an effort to cut back on cost?


I am not sure if it is biometric or not :confused2: but when I was back in the UK a few weeks ago, some people were able to put their passport through a machine and thereby jump the long queue, due to some kind of digital thingy on the front cover of the new passports. 

I can imagine it will take more like six weeks, but apart from paying for the courier service (which is on top of the price of a passport), which we did before anyway, how can they still justify the huge difference between prices of passports from Spain and those in the UK? 50-60 quid more seems well over the top for "processing". And will they be cheaper when the processing is eventually also handled by the UK? Can't see it, somehow.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I am not sure if it is biometric or not :confused2: but when I was back in the UK a few weeks ago, some people were able to put their passport through a machine and thereby jump the long queue, due to some kind of digital thingy on the front cover of the new passports.
> 
> I can imagine it will take more like six weeks, but apart from paying for the courier service (which is on top of the price of a passport), which we did before anyway, how can they still justify the huge difference between prices of passports from Spain and those in the UK? 50-60 quid more seems well over the top for "processing". And will they be cheaper when the processing is eventually also handled by the UK? Can't see it, somehow.




If you don't have a digital thingy on your passport then it's not biometric.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you don't have a digital thingy on your passport then it's not biometric.


ours all do

they all came from Madrid last year

I hope that by the time they move it all back to the UK it will be cheaper - the kids will both be on adult passports next time they need renewing - if it goes up any more it really will need a mortgage!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you don't have a digital thingy on your passport then it's not biometric.


I was rather hoping to get a biometric passport this time around but cannot see how it can be done if I have to send it off via Madrid to the UK for renewal.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I was rather hoping to get a biometric passport this time around but cannot see how it can be done if I have to send it off via Madrid to the UK for renewal.




You can only get biometric passports now.. that is what you will be issued with,


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can only get biometric passports now.. that is what you will be issued with,


I thought they had retinal imprints somewhere within them, must be thinking of something different, oh well, it has been a long day.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I thought they had retinal imprints somewhere within them, must be thinking of something different, oh well, it has been a long day.




I am sure that will be coming out soon... I had to have a retinal photo taken at the airport in Jeddah.. for what I don't know.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure that will be coming out soon... I had to have a retinal photo taken at the airport in Jeddah.. for what I don't know.


Ah Jeddah Airport, what a fun hole that is, lived in Saudi for 12 years and don't miss it one jot.

It was in Saudi that I was told all new passports would have the retinal imprint so perhaps it will come here shortly.

Well this place is 30 years behind the rest of the civilised world.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Ah Jeddah Airport, what a fun hole that is, lived in Saudi for 12 years and don't miss it one jot.
> 
> It was in Saudi that I was told all new passports would have the retinal imprint so perhaps it will come here shortly.
> 
> Well this place is 30 years behind the rest of the civilised world.




I love Jeddah.. would work there tomorrow


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I love Jeddah.. would work there tomorrow


 Are you mad? It is the pits, but then I see it from a different side to a man.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Ah Jeddah Airport, what a fun hole that is, lived in Saudi for 12 years and don't miss it one jot.
> 
> It was in Saudi that I was told all new passports would have the retinal imprint so perhaps it will come here shortly.
> 
> Well this place is 30 years behind the rest of the civilised world.


My daughter, Spanish, has had a digital passport since 2008.
I , British, still do not.
However it makes little difference. When we got to the UK none of the digital passport readers were working.
Now, who is it that's 30 years behind who????????????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Are you mad? It is the pits, but then I see it from a different side to a man.


Hahaha!!!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

My wife got a new passport this year (british) and her's is a digital chipped one. Mine's only a few years old and is the standard version. No doubt the price will keep going up as they add more info to chips on them haha


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My daughter, Spanish, has had a digital passport since 2008.
> I , British, still do not.
> However it makes little difference. When we got to the UK none of the digital passport readers were working.
> Now, who is it that's 30 years behind who????????????


I believe the operative words in my statement were,

Civilised world, who said anything about England being up there in amongst their number.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I believe the operative words in my statement were,
> 
> Civilised world, who said anything about England being up there in amongst their number.


Ahh, so you're not just negative about Catalonia, Spain and Jeddah?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Are you mad? It is the pits, but then I see it from a different side to a man.


so does MaidenScotland..........she's a lady


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& the lovely 'safe' chip on it can be scanned from a distance, same as they do with credit cards, so giving up all your details , nationality etc; & leaving you open to attack in dangerous places.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> so does MaidenScotland..........she's a lady


If that is the case, apologise for not putting two and two together, she must be as tough as nails. Jeddah is humid, smelly. I hate having to wear the abaya and in Jeddah the humidity really makes it uncomfortable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> If that is the case, apologise for not putting two and two together, she must be as tough as nails. Jeddah is humid, smelly. I hate having to wear the abaya and in Jeddah the humidity really makes it uncomfortable.


she sure is - I've seen the photos of her in her abaya


I mean a lady - though she might well be tough as nails, too


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> she sure is - I've seen the photos of her in her abaya
> 
> 
> I mean a lady - though she might well be tough as nails, too



You have to be to live in the Middle East. Trust me it is no picnic.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Are you mad? It is the pits, but then I see it from a different side to a man.




No not mad.. I enjoyed my time in Jeddah no problem with it what so ever.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> If that is the case, apologise for not putting two and two together, she must be as tough as nails. Jeddah is humid, smelly. I hate having to wear the abaya and in Jeddah the humidity really makes it uncomfortable.





I have no probs wearing the abaya and in fact was only saying the other night when I had to get changed out of my shorts and teeshirt to go for a pint of milk that I wished I could just throw on an abaya.. save me changing.
Jeddah smelly??


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have no probs wearing the abaya and in fact was only saying the other night when I had to get changed out of my shorts and teeshirt to go for a pint of milk that I wished I could just throw on an abaya.. save me changing.
> Jeddah smelly??


Humidity makes for smells.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but I did a search on passport renewal and this seemed the latest.

My husband's passport runs out next August (2012). We are travelling to USA in April so he needs a passport that has at least 6 months on it (ie does not expire before end of October 2012).

Reading the British Embassy guidelines on their website it says you cannot renew your passport more than 9 months before it expires.

This means he needs to apply in November. I am concerned about the application and/or passport floating around Spain and UK during December with the Christmas post.

If he applies after Christmas, we will only have two months before we travel. We cannot apply for our US ESTA until he gets his new passport. This all seems a bit risky.

My question is, does anyone know if we can apply direct to the UK passport office even though we live in Spain. I can get family in the UK to send me the forms. We fill them in and they take them to the post office for checking and sending off. Will they accept a Spanish address? 

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread but I did a search on passport renewal and this seemed the latest.
> 
> My husband's passport runs out next August (2012). We are travelling to USA in April so he needs a passport that has at least 6 months on it (ie does not expire before end of October 2012).
> 
> ...


afaik you can only apply by post directly to a UK passport office if you have a UK address

you can go in person though, if you need to renew your passport while you are visiting the UK - that might be the way to go, & if they ask why, then just explain the circumstances


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

Eamon said:


> Where can I get this done...local to me please...TIA


Go to PARTY PARTY in C/Com Calahonda, it's next to Mercadona in Calahonda. They can get you the forms, fully check it for you and send it off to Madrid through their courier 'Offex'. It is processed in Madrid but now printed in the UK (before it was printed in Madrid). You will need 2 photos, 1 of them signed that it's a true likeness of you, by someone in authority who has know you for over 2 years (teacher, bank, solicitor dentist etc). Also take your old passport. I think it's about €152 for the passport (goes up and down with the exchange rate). The courier fees are €25 for Offex to courier it to Madrid and I think about €24 to courier it back from the UK to you.


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread but I did a search on passport renewal and this seemed the latest.
> 
> My husband's passport runs out next August (2012). We are travelling to USA in April so he needs a passport that has at least 6 months on it (ie does not expire before end of October 2012).
> 
> ...


Get your passport renewed 7 months before then you should have no worries. The new passport will be dated the END of your OLD passport date. You will be sent your old and new passports back together (the corner of the old passport will be cut off). 
Living in Spain you should really get your passport done in Spain. If you fill in something wrong on the form it will be going backwards and forwards in the post. You can get it done in the UK but you have to put a UK address on it (maybe someone in the family). The Spanish form is different to the UK form.


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread but I did a search on passport renewal and this seemed the latest.
> 
> My husband's passport runs out next August (2012). We are travelling to USA in April so he needs a passport that has at least 6 months on it (ie does not expire before end of October 2012).
> 
> ...




This means he needs to apply in November. I am concerned about the application and/or passport floating around Spain and UK during December with the Christmas post. DONT WORRY, IT'S ALL DONE THROUGH FULLY TRACKABLE COURIERS NOT BY POST.


----------



## arubia (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone renewed their passport since the latest change? How long does it now take? Ten years ago it was back in a week.... I guess it takes longer now as it also goes to the UK for printing..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

arubia said:


> Has anyone renewed their passport since the latest change? How long does it now take? Ten years ago it was back in a week.... I guess it takes longer now as it also goes to the UK for printing..


I flew back in July, went to london and they renewed it in four hours!?? It cost £130 tho -which was more expensive than the return flight lol!!!

jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

arubia said:


> Has anyone renewed their passport since the latest change? How long does it now take? Ten years ago it was back in a week.... I guess it takes longer now as it also goes to the UK for printing..


I got mine and the kids renewed last May, through the Madrid embassy, and they came back in just over a week....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

lynn said:


> I got mine and the kids renewed last May, through the Madrid embassy, and they came back in just over a week....


me too... but I was told they printed it in madrid.. (mine was about 18 months ago).. has this changed now then?


----------



## arubia (Oct 11, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> me too... but I was told they printed it in madrid.. (mine was about 18 months ago).. has this changed now then?


It changed the 1st September. Apparently Madrid now processes the application and then sends it to the UK for printing. Of course, this increases the courier costs... 

Was really wanting to know if this had also increased the time by many days...


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

arubia said:


> It changed the 1st September. Apparently Madrid now processes the application and then sends it to the UK for printing. Of course, this increases the courier costs...
> 
> Was really wanting to know if this had also increased the time by many days...


It now takes about a week longer. In total you should have it back in approx 3/4 weeks.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We sent DH's application off on 29th September (almost 2 weeks ago). I will post back here to let you know when it arrives.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> We sent DH's application off on 29th September (almost 2 weeks ago). I will post back here to let you know when it arrives.


I said I would report back with an update

DH's passport arrived today - exactly 4 weeks after sending off the application.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

JoCatalunya said:


> It was what I was told, but it could be wrong, unfortunately you cannot always get reliable info, even from those who are supposed to know.
> 
> I believe, (and again this could be wrong) that things all changed recently, I do know that a renewed passports will set you back around 160 euros for a 30 page and 180 for a 40 page effort. which to my mind is blooming extortionate.


Since nowhere I travel to ever stamps anything in the pages of my passport I cannot see any reason to get a 40 page one. Mine runs out next year so I have all the hassles I've read about here to come. Ho hum, isn't life fun....


----------



## arubia (Oct 11, 2011)

Still waiting for mine to return (sent it on the 11th October). I have received my old passport back, 2 days ago, with a note saying I should receive the new one within 5 days. The total cost was near on 200 euros, which I agree is extortionate!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I flew to England, went to the passport place, got it done while I waited, visited family and friends and flew back to Spain the next day and the whole lot cost me around £200 - including the flights!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> I flew to England, went to the passport place, got it done while I waited, visited family and friends and flew back to Spain the next day and the whole lot cost me around £200 - including the flights!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


When did your old passport expire?

DH was told he could not renew it in the UK as it did not expire until next August and as he is resident in Spain had to do it through Madrid. We are travelling to USA so passport needs 6 months still on it.

In the end it was not really a hassle - just expensive - €176. We did it through a place in Benidorm who check the paperwork (like the service you get from the Post Office in UK), sent it off for us and we used them as a return address for the new passport as we have post problems here. For us it was well worth the extra €29 to be sure there would be no post problems. Most people would probably not need this but it suited us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> When did your old passport expire?
> 
> DH was told he could not renew it in the UK as it did not expire until next August and as he is resident in Spain had to do it through Madrid. We are travelling to USA so passport needs 6 months still on it.
> 
> In the end it was not really a hassle - just expensive - €176. We did it through a place in Benidorm who check the paperwork (like the service you get from the Post Office in UK), sent it off for us and we used them as a return address for the new passport as we have post problems here. For us it was well worth the extra €29 to be sure there would be no post problems. Most people would probably not need this but it suited us.



Mine expired on 25th June and I went over on 24th June, a few people told me that I needed 6 months left on it to be able to travel, but, certainly within the EU thats not the case, in fact the lady at passport control commented on me only just making it back in time! At the passport office, I didnt mention to anyone that I lived in Spain, but then I have a UK address as well, but actually no one asked!

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> Mine expired on 25th June and I went over on 24th June, a few people told me that I needed 6 months left on it to be able to travel, but, certainly within the EU thats not the case, in fact the lady at passport control commented on me only just making it back in time! At the passport office, I didnt mention to anyone that I lived in Spain, but then I have a UK address as well, but actually no one asked!
> 
> Jo xxx


People need to be aware of the difference in your situation to the usual.

1. As far as the passport office is concerned you are not a Spanish resident. Many of us are.

2. Your passport ran out while you were in the UK. If we want to renew our passport before it expires then going to UK to do it is not an option.

On your previous post you seemed to be implying that people could go to UK and renew their passport for not much more than renewing in Spain. Most of us would not fall into these 2 situations.

I only said DH needed 6 months on his passport because of travel to USA not within the EU


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> People need to be aware of the difference in your situation to the usual.
> 
> 1. As far as the passport office is concerned you are not a Spanish resident. Many of us are.
> 
> ...


As far as the passport office was concerned I turned up and asked for it to be renewed, they had no idea where I live, they didnt ask. As long as you turn up there with your old passport that is close to, or just passed expiry date, they dont ask where you live. I'm not a Spanish citizen, but I was, at the time a resident, with a NIE/residencia, social security number and a legal job there!

The only reason my passport ran out while I was in the UK was cos I timed my trip accordingly. Anyone on here could do that!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My point was that the flights to and from Gatwick - Malaga cost next to nothing and the passport I think was about £125 for a "while you wait". Plus I got to visit family and friends in the 48 hours I stayed in the UK. I was also surprised at the ease in which it was dealt with at the passport office. Straight in, filled in some forms, had a photo already for them, gave them my debit card and then had to return after 3 hours to pick it up!

Jo xxx


----------

